# Inheritance Machining



## PeterT (Nov 10, 2022)

Once you get past the internal envy rage of his 'inheritance' I guess just settle in & watch the hobby machining projects & fun like the rest of us.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.youtube.com


----------



## PaulL (Nov 10, 2022)

It's all about the side projects.  Heck, my entire machine shop is a side project


----------



## Crankit (Nov 10, 2022)

I discovered his channel last week and binge watched all his videos. I really appreciate the drafting he does on some of his projects


----------



## Canadium (Nov 11, 2022)

This was an instant fav channel for me too. Started watching after @Brent H mentioned it in post#33








						Heading East!  Ya Mule Ya!
					

As a “suggestion”, the nose on a trailer is slightly heavier than the walls. I can bring load bars that span from wall to wall, as an extra brace for something like a top heavy Bridgeport. But as you see the E-track rails are about every two feet, and run top to bottom. Straps can be used for...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 11, 2022)

I enjoy his videos.  A similar style to Rainfall projects who I also enjoy.  

I was watching the side project one last night, and My wife, sitting on the couch beside me, said about half way through "don't you also just do side projects everytime you go out there?".  Yeah, it sure seems that way sometimes.


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 11, 2022)

For sure envious of that kind of inheritance, but good for him actually appreciating the machines and tools. I'm sure that was a factor for his grandfather deciding to leave it all to him.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 11, 2022)

The first video is a great story , his grandfather knew the equipment needed to go to a good home and that is what happened .

I'll be watching more of the video's


----------

